# What to do when no dojo available?



## FistOfBuddha (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure there must be someone else here who has had this problem. You want to learn a certain style of martial art, but there are no schools in your area teaching it. What do you then?

I am interested in learning Hapkido, but can't find a school in my area that teaches it. I have found one teaching Hwarang Do and Tang Soo Do (they're a branch school of World Hwa Rang Do® Association), and of course TKD schools on practically every corner. What would be better in this situation: train in person at one of the schools I've been able to find (even though not actually in Hapkido) and then supplement the training at by practicing at home with Hapkido dvds? (Then of course the problem of not having a partner to practice what I'm seeing on the dvd)

Or should I just abandon any hope of learning Hapkido until I locate to a different city, and train in whatever style(s) I can get to locally?


----------



## matt.m (Jun 28, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> I'm sure there must be someone else here who has had this problem. You want to learn a certain style of martial art, but there are no schools in your area teaching it. What do you then?
> 
> I am interested in learning Hapkido, but can't find a school in my area that teaches it. I have found one teaching Hwarang Do and Tang Soo Do (they're a branch school of World Hwa Rang Do® Association), and of course TKD schools on practically every corner. What would be better in this situation: train in person at one of the schools I've been able to find (even though not actually in Hapkido) and then supplement the training at by practicing at home with Hapkido dvds? (Then of course the problem of not having a partner to practice what I'm seeing on the dvd)
> 
> Or should I just abandon any hope of learning Hapkido until I locate to a different city, and train in whatever style(s) I can get to locally?


 
I train in hapkido and I am here to tell you that if you can't go to a school don't attempt dvd teaching.  It is soooooooo easy to get hurt, it is also 100% sure to be doing it wrong.  You have to drill hapkido technique over and over and over to get it right.  Working the wrist and clothes technique of hapkido is easy to do incorrectly.  Then you have the cane, throws, modified and one arm throwing.  Do not try hapkido until you get a teacher.

If it were me I would go the Hwarang Do or TSD route.  I believe Hwarang Do is a closer fit to hapkido than TSD, I could be wrong.  If I am I need corrected.  I have always thought Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do were closer in relation than TSD and Hapkido.  However, go to both classes and see.  You may like one over the other and that will be the one for you.

Any of my fellow hapkido bretheren got any advice to help out with?
Good luck dude,


----------



## Paul B (Jun 28, 2006)

Good advice,Matt. I would also not recommend trying to supplement martial arts training from DVD's or otherwise. Too much can go wrong and it will most likely end up giving your future Hapkido Sabum-nim fits trying to correct bad habits. Err on the side of caution,yes?

Other than that..I would also suggest trying out the Hwarang Do Dojang in lieu of an Hapkido Dojang within your reach. It's very much a close relative of Hapkido :wink2:..and we share a great many techniques. 

I just know we have some Hwarang practitioners lurking..come on in and lend a hand..would ya?


----------



## FistOfBuddha (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. I appreciate the advice on not trying to learn or supplement with dvds. Looking back, I agree that it would be foolish as the instructor wouldn't be there to correct any mistakes. I will take the advice on the Hwarang Do school but I have one more question, if those of you with experience training in Korean martial arts training can answer. 

On the school website, it says that in order to begin training in Hwarang Do, you must first train with them until reaching black belt level in Tang Soo Do. Does that sound correct to all of you? After reading the advice here, I was hoping to start directly in Hwarang Do at the white belt level, but I didn't realize you must first get a bb in TSD??

Here is the website in case anyone can take a peek and let me know if the school looks ok:

http://www.phxhwarangdo.com/tsd.htm

At the bottom, it says "The student will undergo the process of transforming themselves from having no or little knowledge of the classic martial arts to obtaining a greater understanding of various aspects of the study of martial arts all within a timeframe of 18 to 24 months. 

After the student reaches the level of Black-Belt 1st Degree in the Tae Soo Do program, they are eligible to enter the graduate program of Hwa Rang Do."

Thanks again for your help and advice!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 29, 2006)

> On the school website, it says that in order to begin training in Hwarang Do, you must first train with them until reaching black belt level in Tang Soo Do. Does that sound correct to all of you? After reading the advice here, I was hoping to start directly in Hwarang Do at the white belt level, but I didn't realize you must first get a bb in TSD??


This is the path that the World Hwa Rang Do Association (WHRDA) has chosen to take in training people in HRD.  You would be hard-pressed to find a WHRDA approved HRD black belt training anyone any other way.

For some interesting reading on Hwa Rang Do, you can search this site, also:

www.hwarang.org
www.dsystem.com

and, to be fair,

www.hwarangdo.com

If you want to train in HRD from the white belt level, you would have to either possess excellent existing skills to be accepted in the the "advanced" HRD program or get your Tae Soo Do black belt.

WARNING:  YOU SHOULD KNOW (READ THE WHRDA SITE) THAT IF YOU BECOME PART OF THE WHRDA THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO FORSAKE TRAINING IN ANY OTHER ART WHATSOEVER AND NEVER TEACH ANYTHING YOU KNOW FROM ANY OTHER STYLE.

It would be cool if you could find someone in Tempe who is a "demoted" HRD black belt.  Goodness, where could one be, I wonder?  

Do a search here on MartialTalk for more info on HRD.  Then do some reading at the above sites.  Then ask me some more questions on HRD.


----------



## TX_BB (Jun 29, 2006)

Check to see if one of the older TKD schools has a Korean Master Instructor who has incorporated into his program. I know it's not exactly what you want, but it may give you an avenue to continue learning.


----------



## American HKD (Jun 29, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> I'm sure there must be someone else here who has had this problem. You want to learn a certain style of martial art, but there are no schools in your area teaching it. What do you then?
> 
> I am interested in learning Hapkido, but can't find a school in my area that teaches it. I have found one teaching Hwarang Do and Tang Soo Do (they're a branch school of World Hwa Rang Do® Association), and of course TKD schools on practically every corner. What would be better in this situation: train in person at one of the schools I've been able to find (even though not actually in Hapkido) and then supplement the training at by practicing at home with Hapkido dvds? (Then of course the problem of not having a partner to practice what I'm seeing on the dvd)
> 
> Or should I just abandon any hope of learning Hapkido until I locate to a different city, and train in whatever style(s) I can get to locally?


 
Greetings

Go learn a form a Jujutsu.

I dont mean BJJ but traditional Japanese Jujutsu just make sure it's a good teacher!

Next learn Judo as long as they cover a fair amount of Self defense

Check out this web site for more info http://www.usjjf.org/ I am a member and an Instr. and their good folks.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 29, 2006)

If this is the case then go to the Tang Soo Do schools.  Train hard and if you move then go to a hapkido school.  Don't bother with JuJitsu.  There is too much variation between the two.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 29, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Don't bother with JuJitsu. There is too much variation between the two.


 
I have to agree. Historically speaking, there is actually more similarity between Aikido and Hapkido than JuJitsu and Hapkido.
You will definitely find the most similarities to Hapkido in other Korean martial arts.


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 29, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> I'm sure there must be someone else here who has had this problem. You want to learn a certain style of martial art, but there are no schools in your area teaching it. What do you then?
> 
> I am interested in learning Hapkido, but can't find a school in my area that teaches it. I have found one teaching Hwarang Do and Tang Soo Do (they're a branch school of World Hwa Rang Do® Association), and of course TKD schools on practically every corner. What would be better in this situation: train in person at one of the schools I've been able to find (even though not actually in Hapkido) and then supplement the training at by practicing at home with Hapkido dvds? (Then of course the problem of not having a partner to practice what I'm seeing on the dvd)
> 
> Or should I just abandon any hope of learning Hapkido until I locate to a different city, and train in whatever style(s) I can get to locally?



Hello all,

I'll make this offer.  You fly in on Southwest to Chicago - you can get super cheap flights, and I'll teach you for free.  Simple offer. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello all,

Of course, I mean for weekend type stays, understanding that your home is currently in Arizona.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 30, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> I'm sure there must be someone else here who has had this problem. You want to learn a certain style of martial art, but there are no schools in your area teaching it.


 
yep... so i'm thinking of moving country in a few years.

i wouldn't recommend dvds and the likes... u just can't learn physical techniques without a teacher personally watching and correcting you


----------



## howard (Jul 1, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> IDon't bother with JuJitsu.  There is too much variation between the two.



Not so IMO.

Choi Young Sool's Hapkido is much closer to Jujutsu than to Aikido.  It is all but a certainty that Choi learned some form of Aikijujutsu in Japan, and that's what he taught when he returned to Korea.

I agree with American HKD.  If you can find a good Japanese Jujutsu school, I think you'd be well advised to look into it.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with Howard on this one,we have much more in common with Jujutsu than with Aikido for the most part. 

In comparing any joint locking arts one is bound to find similarities in technique.The vital differences I see is in intent and motion.

Also..given the facts that Shesulsa has laid out so neatly for us,I'd probably try out the Jujutsu Dojo as well.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jul 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> This is the path that the World Hwa Rang Do Association (WHRDA) has chosen to take in training people in HRD. You would be hard-pressed to find a WHRDA approved HRD black belt training anyone any other way.
> 
> For some interesting reading on Hwa Rang Do, you can search this site, also:
> 
> ...


 
I sorry shesulsa
But you are wrong in this matter, I'm in talks with a master from the east coast hwa rang do assoc. And they do not teach tae soo do. Also they are a loud to train in what ever art they want.
And the way the teach it is diffrent than the way do joo nim and master lee do it.
And the way they teach it is more of a gung fu style and alot less tkd way like the west coast people do.

Also Since I do have a background in both arts maybe I can answer his question a little better.
I am sorry that there is no hapkido in your area. however I do not want to sound like I am pushing you in to hwa rang do at all.
I have done alot of arts. And I will say this I have yet to find an art that has more things to learn in the art than hwa rang do.
What ever you could ever think of in a ma is there.
But first look and take a test drive of all the schools in your area.
You may find that you may not like hwa rang do. And that is cool too. 
Also I had to learn this one the hard way. Not every thing you read on the net is truth or right.
Even me, for all you know I could be some creep just messing with you.
So have all the facts first before you make a choice to train in an art.
And if you come to hwa rang do I would like to be the first to welcome you to the art. And if not that is cool too.
As long as you find what works for you. We all found arts that we like.
And thats what works for us. And it might not work for you.
And also just because one of us might have gotten burned in our eye's by a teacher doen't mean that you might think they are cool.
So good luck and I wish you the best.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 1, 2006)

I ve been wanting to go back to Kenpo, but can not find a close school where I live now, so I decided to take up Shotokan.  I would not do dvd's or videos unless it was the absolute last thing out there.  I figure this style is some what different to what I have been exposed to, but its fun and it opens up my eyes to something new.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> I sorry shesulsa
> But you are wrong in this matter, I'm in talks with a master from the east coast hwa rang do assoc. And they do not teach tae soo do. Also they are a loud to train in what ever art they want.
> And the way the teach it is diffrent than the way do joo nim and master lee do it.
> And the way they teach it is more of a gung fu style and alot less tkd way like the west coast people do.



Which master is this?


----------



## bruno (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello,
I´m new here and english is not my first language so i hope you can understand me (i´m from Finland). I also have no possibilities to study Hapkido here and would like to have suggestions for what can i do? I thought that someone here could help. 
I really much would like to study Hapkido and i´m saving money so that i could make a trip abroad to practice. The problem is that i don´t know where i should travel and who to contact etc. So all help is appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## iron_ox (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello all,

Bruno, if you are interested in traditional Choi Dojunim Hapkido, there is a group affiliated with the Jungki Kwan in Sweden - if you are interested, I can forward their information.  

I think it is best to have some type of solid training under your belt before you travel to say Korea to train - just so you have an idea what the style is all about.


----------



## bruno (Jul 2, 2006)

iron_ox, i´m very interested about traditional hapkido. Please give me the information. Thank you very much.
And i have practiced hapkido before for 3 years.


----------

